
Simple Word Evaluation in Oil Shell - pcr910303
http://www.oilshell.org/preview/doc/simple-word-eval.html
======
cfv
Oil shell is fascinating to me. I haven't had a chance to _really_ use it
other than for toying with it given my primary work is all done on Windows,
but the development effort and the very well explained reasoning behind every
little thing I find amazing.

------
chubot
This is the latest version of the doc, please use this instead:

[http://www.oilshell.org/release/latest/doc/simple-word-
eval....](http://www.oilshell.org/release/latest/doc/simple-word-eval.html)

